# New Camera Advice Please



## unlcky alf

You rotten lot have embarrassed me into getting a new camera, everybody keeps posting fantastic macro and lume shots, but mine suck. Now, there is a school of thought which maintains that itâ€™s usually the operator and not the tool thatâ€™s at fault, however I prefer to blame the fact that my camera (Fuji 4900zoom) is nearly 7 years old and, whilst great in its day, somewhat outdated. It has problems in low light conditions and the macro doesn't focus below 10cm, so it's not well suited to watch photography. Aside from that its given great service for several years and has been very reliable, if a little hard on batteries.

So I've started looking for a new camera (I canâ€™t believe how cheap they are now, I paid nearly Â£550 for the 4900) and have been looking at the current Fuji range, I was wondering if anyone here has any experience of them? Iâ€™m particularly interested in the S5700 (Â£140) and the S9600 (Â£240).

They both focus down to 1cm, but aside from the tilting LCD screen on the S9600, is there any advantage in buying the more expensive model for watch photography? Surely I donâ€™t need a 9megapixel camera, 7 should be more than enough, shouldn't it? I donâ€™t usually print my photos, so most of them are only destined for web publishing in which case theyâ€™re going to be cropped or resized anyway.

Should I keep the 4900 and buy the cheaper camera just for the macro capability? Or should I stop clinging on to the 4900, just because it cost me a lot and I bought a wide-angle lens for it, consign it to the bin of redundant technology and buy the S9600 (or an alternative), which seems to be a better all-rounder?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## James

Always check out dpreview and stevesdigicam for actual pictures and excellent reviews on digis

And don't rush into it, study well!


----------



## colinryan

My friend has a 9600 and in my opinion it was a total waste of money.

Get yourself a used digital SLR. MUCH MORE bang for the buck.


----------



## langtoftlad

My two penneth:

Dust is a recognised problem with DSLR's

I've read arguments that between 6-7 mega pixels is the optimum size - I can't remember exactly what they were but it seemed to make sense









It's all about light!

I have no doubt that all the superb shots we see on here are the result of a lot of time & effort, not to mention experience. I'm not sure I have the patience.

No doubt someone who knows what they're talking about will be along shortly.


----------



## unlcky alf

James said:


> Always check out dpreview and stevesdigicam for actual pictures and excellent reviews on digis


Thank James, I noticed the links in your sales post for the A620, they're very informative and it's great to see sample photos that weren't hand picked by the manufacturer.



colinryan said:


> My friend has a 9600 and in my opinion it was a total waste of money.
> 
> Get yourself a used digital SLR. MUCH MORE bang for the buck.


I'm surprised that you thought it was so bad Colin, I have yet to see a poor review, what was it in particular that you found disappointing?

I thought about DSLR but I don't really want to start investing in extra lenses etc, I won't get enough use out of it to justify the expense, although I was tempted when I saw a factory refurbed D70S body for Â£299. Then I had a look at the cost of lenses and thought better of it.


----------



## langtoftlad

I've found the quote - from TrustedReviews - and it concerns the rush for more pixels at the expense of other parts, and its about compact cameras so I don't know how relevant it is









_As Iâ€™ve noted before, Fujifilm has always insisted, quite correctly, that superior image processing, a good lens and an efficient sensor are far more important for final picture quality than simply cramming more and more photo sensors onto the CCD. Other manufacturers and the buying public appear to be coming belatedly to the realisation that there is little real advantage to be had from a 10-megapixel compact, when the quality of most compact zoom lenses simply cannot match that kind of resolving power. 10MP sensors are also more prone to image noise and have relatively low dynamic range. It is generally reckoned that with current lens technology, between six and seven megapixels is the optimum resolution for compact cameras._


----------



## unlcky alf

langtoftlad said:


> I have no doubt that all the superb shots we see on here are the result of a lot of time & effort, not to mention experience. I'm not sure I have the patience.


I don't doubt it for a minute Steve, and I don't mind investing the time to experiment with lighting and set ups, but technology seems to have moved on so much in 7 years that I can't help but think I could take a great leap forward by updating my equipment.



langtoftlad said:


> I've found the quote - from TrustedReviews - and it concerns the rush for more pixels at the expense of other parts, and its about compact cameras so I don't know how relevant it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _As Iâ€™ve noted before, Fujifilm has always insisted, quite correctly, that superior image processing, a good lens and an efficient sensor are far more important for final picture quality than simply cramming more and more photo sensors onto the CCD. Other manufacturers and the buying public appear to be coming belatedly to the realisation that there is little real advantage to be had from a 10-megapixel compact, when the quality of most compact zoom lenses simply cannot match that kind of resolving power. 10MP sensors are also more prone to image noise and have relatively low dynamic range. It is generally reckoned that with current lens technology, between six and seven megapixels is the optimum resolution for compact cameras._


Thanks for going to the effort of finding that, much appreciated. I've read that Fuji lenses have a good reputation, I wonder if the lens on the S7000 and S9600 is considered good enough to take advantage of the high megapixel count? If not it seems that the biggest advantage offered by the S9600 is the tilting LCD screen, which would be useful for macro work and low-level shots.


----------



## langtoftlad

unlcky alf said:


> Thanks for going to the effort of finding that, much appreciated.


 No effort at all as I'm doing the research for myself as I'm contemplating the same thing - upgrading from a an old 3mp Canon Ixus.

The problem is that until one has used the camera, you're never going to know for sure if you're going to get on with it. One can only base a choice based on reviews, friend's comments and perhaps previous experience of the brand.

The problem is exacerbated because as the camera becomes more & more fully featured, less automatic, less point'n'shoot, the learning curve becomes greater.

I've been impressed with the apparent lack of bias with reviews from two sites

trustedreviews.com

dpreview.com

I'm drawn to the Fuji brand, it seems to offer good bang for your buck, excellent picture quality.

I've previously owned Fujica FX 35mm SLR's so I'm comfortable with the brand.

I think ultimately it will come down to your choice of features, and gut instinct.


----------



## langtoftlad

unlcky alf said:


> I've read that Fuji lenses have a good reputation, I wonder if the lens on the S7000 and S9600 is considered good enough to take advantage of the high megapixel count?


It seems that Fuji is pretty much alone in thinking that the megapixel race has to be balanced with quality optics.


----------



## blackandgolduk

langtoftlad said:


> No effort at all as I'm doing the research for myself as I'm contemplating the same thing - upgrading from a an old 3mp Canon Ixus.


Just to pitch in - I've recently upgraded to the new 7.1mp Ixus 70. It's a great piece of kit for the price. Nice size, too so it goes everywhere with me. I looked at a lot of cameras (always bought Canon stuff) but in the end went back to the Ixus as I couldn't really find anything which seemed to better it.


----------



## langtoftlad

I seem to be monopolising this thread - sorry

I've just pulled the trigger on two <!> Fuji cameras from their re-furbished shop.

Fuji

I've bought the Digital Bridge S6500FD and the Compact F31FD at excellent prices - take a look


----------



## unlcky alf

langtoftlad said:


> I seem to be monopolising this thread - sorry
> 
> I've just pulled the trigger on two <!> Fuji cameras from their re-furbished shop.
> 
> Fuji
> 
> I've bought the Digital Bridge S6500FD and the Compact F31FD at excellent prices - take a look


Looked earlier Steve, they have a S9600 but unfortunately they won't ship to France







In fact I'm having trouble finding anyone who does, even Cameraworld have stopped doing export orders now. They seem to be very hard to find in France and retailers stick close to RRP.

Looks like I might have to ask a friend to forward one on for me. Assuming of course, that I settle on the 9600.



> Just to pitch in - I've recently upgraded to the new 7.1mp Ixus 70. It's a great piece of kit for the price. Nice size, too so it goes everywhere with me. I looked at a lot of cameras (always bought Canon stuff) but in the end went back to the Ixus as I couldn't really find anything which seemed to better it.


Thanks for the suggestion James, I'll check them out.


----------



## blackandgolduk

No worries. If you want to see a few snaps I took the other weekend (and they are just quick snaps) then this'll let you know what it does... The first two were taken using the photostitch capability which is bloody brilliant when it's used properly!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=4308...mp;id=652220440


----------



## colinryan

unlcky alf said:


> colinryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend has a 9600 and in my opinion it was a total waste of money.
> 
> Get yourself a used digital SLR. MUCH MORE bang for the buck.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised that you thought it was so bad Colin, I have yet to see a poor review, what was it in particular that you found disappointing?
> 
> I thought about DSLR but I don't really want to start investing in extra lenses etc, I won't get enough use out of it to justify the expense, although I was tempted when I saw a factory refurbed D70S body for Â£299. Then I had a look at the cost of lenses and thought better of it.
Click to expand...

I was distinctly unimpressed with the quality of the photos that he/I took with it, especially in dimmer conditions. The focus was sketchy, the controls felt quite and nasty and I didn't like the software menus at all.

I am a quite serious amatueur photographer and I shoot with a Nikon D50 (which in my opinion is a superior performer to the D70/S) but before that I spent a few years on prosumer point-and-shoots so I'm not a strict DSLR snob (they're not for everyone), but I do think that if you know your stuff, a secondhand DSLR and a few lenses will (a) yield better results (







give you more value for money.

And where DSLRs are concerned, it's not the amount of megapixels which counts, but the quality of the lenses through which you're shooting.


----------



## andythebrave

Either Fuji should serve you well but I'd definitely take a look at the Olympus SP510 which you can pick up for around Â£150 and, if funds permit, the Canon S5 at around Â£250 which has a flip out rotate screen - until you've used one of those you've no idea how useful they can be.

The Canon is supremely well constructed and should, if the predecessor S3 is anything to go by, give top notch results.


----------



## unlcky alf

blackandgolduk said:


> No worries. If you want to see a few snaps I took the other weekend (and they are just quick snaps) then this'll let you know what it does...


No watch photos James!! I'm shocked







Congratulations on having a life, been thinking about getting one myself recently. They're very good for "quick snaps", lovely location as well.



colinryan said:


> I was distinctly unimpressed with the quality of the photos that he/I took with it, especially in dimmer conditions. The focus was sketchy, the controls felt quite and nasty and I didn't like the software menus at all.
> 
> I am a quite serious amatueur photographer and I shoot with a Nikon D50 (which in my opinion is a superior performer to the D70/S) but before that I spent a few years on prosumer point-and-shoots so I'm not a strict DSLR snob (they're not for everyone), but I do think that if you know your stuff, a secondhand DSLR and a few lenses will (a) yield better results (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give you more value for money.
> 
> And where DSLRs are concerned, it's not the amount of megapixels which counts, but the quality of the lenses through which you're shooting.


I'm quite sure that you're right about the superior performance of the DSLR Colin, however I'm not sure that I'll really get the benefit from one. I've looked about at the second-hand and refurbed units and they can be had for reasonable money, even a new Pentax or Nikon is not inconceivable. However, by the time I've added a couple of lenses I think I'll probably have spent considerably more than I'm willing to invest, even though it means that next time I may only need to buy the body.



andythebrave said:


> Either Fuji should serve you well but I'd definitely take a look at the Olympus SP510 which you can pick up for around Â£150 and, if funds permit, the Canon S5 at around Â£250 which has a flip out rotate screen - until you've used one of those you've no idea how useful they can be.
> 
> The Canon is supremely well constructed and should, if the predecessor S3 is anything to go by, give top notch results.


Thanks Andy, I'll take a look at the S5, I have to admit, the idea of a flip out screen is rather appealing, particularly when I remember the opportunities for low angle shots I've missed because I didn't want to lie in the dirt.

One thing that's become clear since this morning, I have an awful lot of research still to do







But I suppose that's half the fun.


----------



## unlcky alf

rondeco said:


> I hate to rain on your parade but I'm pretty sure most bad pictures are due to the inexperience of the person clicking the shutter button


Yes, depressing isn't it







I'm trying a new Lightbox setup at the moment, based on one of those that Eisenheim posted a while back, I'm determined to make better use of light. I think I'd probably better invest in a digital photography book as well.

I reckon a hole in the bank account would provide me with additional motivation to make best use of the equipment











> If you want to get something from a UK based retailer and they won't post it to you I happy to act as a forwarding agent.


That's extremely generous of you Ron, I may take you up on the offer, when the haze of confusion clears and I've decided what to go for.

Thanks,


----------



## langtoftlad

Taken from the dpreview.com forum - show what the Fuji s6500 can do (if you have the skill/luck)

Dpreview Fuji Forum


----------



## unlcky alf

langtoftlad said:


> Taken from the dpreview.com forum - show what the Fuji s6500 can do (if you have the skill/luck)
> 
> Dpreview Fuji Forum


Thanks for that link Steve, sorry I haven't replied earlier but I've spent the last couple of days buried in that forum (when my internet connection has been up







), loads of amazing photos and useful information. It's really helped to bring home just how much I don't know about photography.

Still haven't decided on a camera but I'm leaning towards a bridge camera with full manual capabilities (probably the S9600) and some books, with a possible upgrade to something like a D80 in a year or two if a.) I'm getting enough use from the camera to justify it and b.) I understand enough to be able to exploit the advantages of a DSLR.

I might have changed my mind again by lunchtime though.









Many thanks to everyone for their help.


----------



## jasonm

Ive been looking at compacts for Alyson, Im leaning towards the Canon A640 ...Its had great reviews....


----------



## pugster

i got rid or an old nikon coolpix 2100 not long back and 'upgraded' to a sony compact dscw55 ,nice little camera and fits in the pocket no problem ,tho in all truth at this time i could take better macros with the old nikon ,so for the time being i would say the nikon cameras have better macro focusing ability.


----------



## Anthony 1

colinryan said:


> My friend has a 9600 and in my opinion it was a total waste of money.
> 
> Get yourself a used digital SLR. MUCH MORE bang for the buck.


Hi,

I had a Fuji S7000 and bought a 9600 thinking that everything would get better ... IT DID NOT.

I think they've dropped the price, increased the zoom length and hey-presto, away goes the definition ...a nice easy formula really.

Regards

Tony.

PS I sold it on EBay and bought a mint condition (but admitted now obsolete) secondhand S7000 ..so now I have two plus the old but reliable Nikon Coolpix 4500.


----------



## Barryboy

jasonm said:


> Ive been looking at compacts for Alyson, Im leaning towards the Canon A640 ...Its had great reviews....


Jase, I've got the A640 - it cost Â£130 about 8 weeks ago and I can't recommend it too highly. Here's a quick macro shot - nothing specially prepared, I just set the camera to auto, then stuck my arm out:










As you can see, the quality of the image is very high indeed, although I freely concede that the quality of the photography leaves much to be desired. In the bad old days of medium format it would cost almost this amount for a couple of Hasselblad close up filters so in my humble opinion digital photography equipment (and this camera in particular) is something of a bargain.

Rob


----------



## Will_de_Beest

I'll endorse the A640 too. I've had mine since the spring, and use it as an in-between camera, for when I want more control than I can get from my little Fuji F10, but don't want to carry the full Pentax DSLR rig. If you're after a macro camera, it does that superbly - and the swivelling LCD can make all the difference. It also has a proper optical finder and runs on AA batteries - both essential items on my list. (The Fuji is hopeless in bright sunlight.)

On the megapixels question, the A640's full complement is 10, but you can reduce this to 7 at the same JPEG quality level, as I often do. One bonus of the 10Mp sensor, though, is that it makes the Digital Zoom feature surprisingly useful. There's a 7Mp A630, but at the time I was looking, it actually cost more than the A640, and is painted silver, rather than the A640's much smarter grey-black.

My only real gripe is that the lens doesn't go as wide as I'd like. You can buy an accessory wideangle lens but it's bulky and expensive. Digital Wideangle, anyone?


----------



## jaslfc5

im glad this subject cropped up i have 2 digital cameras at the moment a 2yr old sony and a 6 yr old kodak (which i forgot about until today ) ive tried to take photos of my watches with my sony ,im no expert with a camera but have taken some brilliant photos on my holidays, but close ups etc it is useless for pretty much everything .

the kodak though is only 3.1 mpixels but is great at most things dark,action and now close ups. it will do until i can afford/researched a new one .

pic taken today ,this is a huge improvement on what i could do with my useless sony camera.


----------



## unlcky alf

Anthony 1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a Fuji S7000 and bought a 9600 thinking that everything would get better ... IT DID NOT.
> 
> I think they've dropped the price, increased the zoom length and hey-presto, away goes the definition ...a nice easy formula really.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony.
> 
> PS I sold it on EBay and bought a mint condition (but admitted now obsolete) secondhand S7000 ..so now I have two plus the old but reliable Nikon Coolpix 4500.


I've had the 9600 for about 3 weeks now, and am very pleased with it. I can't say I've noticed any problems with definition, just my poor photography and lighting skills, and my inability to remember to wipe the dust of *before * I take the shot







It is far more sensitive to camera shake than my 4900 was though.


----------

